

Stanford Dropouts Build Excel Spreadsheet That Doesn’t Totally Suck - ryanatallah
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/arktos-spreadsheet-alternative/

======
mattty
Disagree with the premise. Excel is a great product because it's so flexible.
The same product that financiers use to create valuation models can be used by
your mum to create a grocery list, or your small business to create an
invoice. A spreadsheet is a blank canvas which can be used to create pretty
much anything, and doesn't force the user to use it for a single use case or
in one specific way.

------
eddyparkinson
Interesting. Sounds a bit like this: www.thelogicalbox.com Also a little like
[http://www.sumwise.com/](http://www.sumwise.com/)

>“It’s really easy to build charts in Excel. But it’s really hard to get the
data in the right format to do that,”

This is a famous spreadsheet problem. The only solutions I have seen are a bit
like SQL. Hope you find a better way.

Err ... my interest: I am also working on a spreadsheet based startup, a web
app builder for spreadsheet users.

Good luck, hope you add a solution or two to our world.

